# Siliski In The News Again



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I found this posted on our rescue group. Yep, our buddy, Jen, is still in the spotlight. She makes me sick, 
along with the rest of the mills, and BYB's. 

http://www.wsmv.com/video/20160869/index.h...242009&ts=H


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Shooting her is illegal, right? :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :Bad day:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ugh! I was just thinking of her when I read about those 250 dogs taken, dead and alive out of that home
recently. No one should ever forget what those little maltese Siliski had went through. 

The tatooing the eyes was a new one. I hadn't heard of that before, though I did see some idiot get his
own eye tatooed black on some crazy show last night.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Greed is a terrible thing!


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Those poor malts :smcry: 
This should be illegal! She is torturing those poor malts out of her own greed. 
She is a disgusting person!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd never heard of the tattooing eyes, either. 

I wish more states would try to impose mandatory spay & neuter besides California. As the video pointed out, there are just too many puppies produced by backyard breeders to possibly find homes for. People think just because they have a dog with papers, it's okay to breed them. :smmadder:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Considering most places in TN don't have stellar rabies compliance, forget spay and neuter. Most dogs in shelters are from BYBs or strays.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks like there is more Hollybelle news:

<span style="color:#0000FF">July 6, 2009


Franklin dog breeder's ex-husband files suit for hundreds of dogs

claims half of the 230 animals taken by the county were his

By Mitchell Kline
The Tennessean


FRANKLIN A man claims he has legal ownership of hundreds of dogs confiscated and eventually sold by Williamson County Animal Control.


Alan Siliski, ex-husband of Maltese dog breeder Jennifer Siliski, states in a lawsuit that he owns more than half of the dogs confiscated during a raid of their home on Jan. 22, 2004. Jennifer Siliski was eventually convicted of 11 counts of animal cruelty and sentenced to 10 days in jail. Prosecutors said she kept more than 230 dogs in dirty cages. Many of the animals were malnourished and suffered from infections.


Alan Siliski acquired ownership of half of the dogs while the couple was going through a divorce, according to a lawsuit that was filed June 25 in Williamson County Circuit Court. The lawsuit states that he was given more dogs as repayment of loans to his ex-wife.

The Siliskis sold the Maltese dogs, which are small and white, for between $250 and $3,000 each. The county sold all of the confiscated animals in 2006, making more than $32,000. The county spayed all of the female dogs before turning them over to new owners.

Alan Siliski states in the lawsuit that the county has refused to consider any claim or proof that the dogs were his because "he at one time had been married" to Jennifer Siliski.

The lawsuit states that the county should be "forced to pay damages for the deterioration/aging of his property due to its 20 deliberate refusal to return his property (Maltese dogs)."

In 2007, the state's Court of Appeals upheld a Williamson County judge's decision to dismiss a lawsuit that Jennifer Siliski had filed against the county.

Siliski and Marge Largin, a co-plaintiff in the lawsuit, claimed that Williamson County Animal Control did not return animals and equipment confiscated during the raid. Together, the women were seeking $1.2 million.

Siliski served an additional 16 days in jail after violating the terms of her probation by breeding animals. She is forbidden to have any pets at her home.

Alan Siliskis lawsuit includes printed copies of email correspondence between an investigator with the states Consumer Affairs office, the District Attorneys Office, the Nashville Humane Society, Animal Control and the Better Business Bureau. The emails, dated between Jan. 9 and Jan. 22, 2004, contain information about the investigation of the breeding operation, complaints about Jennifer Siliski and were used to organize the raid. The lawsuit states that officials involved in the raid had always planned to take the animals.

Alan Siliski stated that he cleaned cages and played with the dogs that were his.</span>


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Does it ever stop? I thought we had heard the last of her several years ago!


----------



## maltimom4 (Feb 4, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 26 2009, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809979


> Does it ever stop? I thought we had heard the last of her several years ago! [/B]


She, :smtease: , that would be js, manages to make the news every year or so, for one reason or another. 

I was privileged to help take care of the rescues and went through the torture of the trial. The horror of the tatoos is true. I think it was assumed to be used mostly to blacken little noses, but we had one little girl, at least, Lollipop, who had her eyes tatooed. I guess they were going for eye rims, but they were obviously way off target. I have a picture somewhere . . . she's such a sweetie. There was testimony in the trial about a loud noise coming from upstairs that would make the dogs cry or scream. We always assumed it was the tatoos being done. Made our stomaches turn at the thought. 

Lollipoppers was called Lollipop because she always holds the tip of her tongue out. She is now Juliet and has her Romeo, who's tongue also hangs out, but because of a lack of teeth. How cute is that! :wub: 

The report about the ex is a whole 'nother story.

I, the most devoted lurker, really need to introduce myself . . .


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (maltimom4 @ Jul 26 2009, 02:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809981


> I, the most devoted lurker, really need to introduce myself . . .[/B]


Yes Vicki :grouphug: you really do! I hope things are going well for you and your family. Hugs to your beautiful daughter as well.

Debbie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even think of anything to say. 
I just don't understand how people can do these things and I never will.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 25 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809894


> It looks like there is more Hollybelle news:
> 
> <span style="color:#0000ff">July 6, 2009
> 
> ...


If he owned half of these precious souls, he should be proscuted for cruelty, and neglect as well. He had an obligation to the ones he owned to ensure their health was 100%. By admitting he played with them, and cleaned their cages, he certainly had enough contact with them to notice their overall condition or lack there of. He may want to re-think his litgation...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Jul 26 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810024


> If he owned half of these precious souls, he should be proscuted for cruelty, and neglect as well. He had an obligation to the ones he owned to ensure their health was 100%. By admitting he played with them, and cleaned their cages, he certainly had enough contact with them to notice their overall condition or lack there of. He may want to re-think his litgation...[/B]


Yes! What did he do, wait for some sort of limitation on proscution to come out with his claim?! :angry: 

If Tenn. made the new laws about mills because of JS, why not put smaller limits and some teeth into their law! It sounds like mills are fine, just not over 200! :bysmilie:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I happened to be reading the Cat Fancy Association website the other day as my grown son's beloved purebred Persian passed away last month at age nine SUDDENLY from cardiomyothapy HCM.....and my son has been so absolutely devastated...so searching for the reputable breeders for him .......I happened upon names that had been *THROWN OUT OF THE CAT FANCY ASSOCIATION*...guess whose name I saw there...

*Jennifer Siliski*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh yes!! I'm glad she's still in the spotlight, after all these years. 

Yep, Jen, you can run, but you can't hide. You POS. I pray this haunts your dumb ass for life.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810150


> Oh yes!! I'm glad she's still in the spotlight, after all these years.
> 
> Yep, Jen, you can run, but you can't hide. You POS. I pray this haunts your dumb ass for life.[/B]


Couldn't have said it better myself, Deb!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810150


> Oh yes!! I'm glad she's still in the spotlight, after all these years.
> 
> Yep, Jen, you can run, but you can't hide. You POS. I pray this haunts your dumb ass for life.[/B]


And I pray she gets what is coming to her in the afterlife.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 26 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810166


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810150





> Oh yes!! I'm glad she's still in the spotlight, after all these years.
> 
> Yep, Jen, you can run, but you can't hide. You POS. I pray this haunts your dumb ass for life.[/B]


And I pray she gets what is coming to her in the afterlife.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hope she and her exhusband are followed up on to be sure they don't get back into this... the saddest part to me is this is just one face of evil who is in the mill business... I wish we could put an end to them ALL 

In the meantime, I am VERY GRATEFUL to Deb, Steve & Peg and Plenty of Pets (and anyone else who posts here who is involved in rescue) for everything they are doing to offset this practice


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (maltimom4 @ Jul 26 2009, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809981


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Jul 26 2009, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809979





> Does it ever stop? I thought we had heard the last of her several years ago! [/B]


She, :smtease: , that would be js, manages to make the news every year or so, for one reason or another. 

I was privileged to help take care of the rescues and went through the torture of the trial. *The horror of the tatoos is true. I think it was assumed to be used mostly to blacken little noses, but we had one little girl, at least, Lollipop, who had her eyes tatooed. I guess they were going for eye rims, but they were obviously way off target. I have a picture somewhere . . . she's such a sweetie. There was testimony in the trial about a loud noise coming from upstairs that would make the dogs cry or scream. We always assumed it was the tatoos being done.* Made our stomaches turn at the thought. 

Lollipoppers was called Lollipop because she always holds the tip of her tongue out. She is now Juliet and has her Romeo, who's tongue also hangs out, but because of a lack of teeth. How cute is that! :wub: 

The report about the ex is a whole 'nother story.

I, the most devoted lurker, really need to introduce myself . . .
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG, the part I put in bold really breaks my heart. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: Words cannot describe what an evil, malicious monster Siliski is. I hope she gets what's coming to her...

P.S.

I hope you're able to post a picture of Juliet (Lollipop) and Romeo, if you have one. I bet they're both just precious. :wub: :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Vicki!!!! Come out and play!!!

Remember my little Debarky Puppy, Blossom?









I still miss her, and I have this pic framed on my mantle.  I'm glad there was a happy ending for so many of those dogs. 


ann marie and the "okay, I wasn't TOTALLY sold on meeting those pups, but I let them know that if they hung in there, they would, too, live like a buttercup." butterbutt


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 26 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810257


> Vicki!!!! Come out and play!!!
> 
> Remember my little Debarky Puppy, Blossom?
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about your Blossom!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Carole @ Jul 27 2009, 05:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810109


> I happened to be reading the Cat Fancy Association website the other day as my grown son's beloved purebred Persian passed away last month at age nine SUDDENLY from cardiomyothapy HCM.....and my son has been so absolutely devastated...so searching for the reputable breeders for him .......I happened upon names that had been *THROWN OUT OF THE CAT FANCY ASSOCIATION*...guess whose name I saw there...
> 
> *Jennifer Siliski*[/B]



So she's been breeding cats now? Or was this going on then, at the same time with the Maltese? I wonder what she's doing for a 'living' now?? I remember seeing her website around 8 years or so ago (before she was busted), and it seemed that a lot of people bought dogs from her. She's a real life Cruella De Ville, isn't she?!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She was running the cattery at the same time she was running the puppy mill. A humanitarian she is not. :yucky:


----------

